# Price cuts...you are killine me Lyft



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Sigh...it just never ends


----------



## 666cartman666 (Feb 25, 2016)

Wow. Uber is evil, but Lyft is clueless. The only reason that I'd been driving Lyft was to avoid Uber Pool's low lifes. These are not passengers you want. One saving grace is that you can 3* them and not see them again - can't do that on Uber.


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

Even with those rates, it's still better than the normal LA rates. Sad.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

The thing about lyft vs screwber on this is that you wont get a 2.40 min fare on Lyft...it will be 4.00 if its a min fare. Still miserable but makes it just a tad more doable. 

I quit driving but now have to earn some money for a cruise so I will be back out there next weekend. I figure wear and tear on my car can be justified with paying off the cruise.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Wonder how many cities LYFT is dropping rates. Atlanta got their notice this morn as well...


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis,

I'm not familiar with the San Francisco market. Why is it split in two, with East Bay being 75 cents @ mile, while San Francisco proper is $1.10 @ mile? That's big difference. The per-minute rate is 50% higher in San Francisco too. Is East Bay super saturated with drivers or something?


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Wonder how many cities LYFT is dropping rates. Atlanta got their notice this morn as well...


Yes we did get our cuts here in atlanta










Their primetime heat maps are so tiny I've never gotten one. And I got the guarantees for the weekend...bahh


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Lyft sent out an e-mail reminding us that they encourage passengers to tip. This was sent one week before the cut in fares was announced. A pretty savvy strategy from Lyft's Driver Managers.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> UberPartnerDennis,
> 
> I'm not familiar with the San Francisco market. Why is it split in two, with East Bay being 75 cents @ mile, while San Francisco proper is $1.10 @ mile? That's big difference. The per-minute rate is 50% higher in San Francisco too. Is East Bay super saturated with drivers or something?


San Francisco is considered more of a cut above when it comes to driving....its where most of the richies live. The east bay is considered suburbs therefore are subject to lower fares..it bites because the standard of living in the east bay is almost comparable to SF but Screwber and Lyft dont care


----------



## johny456us (Apr 5, 2016)

Yeah these companies are just wanting to build up a user base and string along drivers until they can get rid of them. I did lyft and uber throughout april, and slowly doing less and less. Its a losing bet except when they give actual guarantees of at least $30/hr or you happen to be in a high surge/prime time area. Accepting anything less is stupid, without high guarantees then you're most likely only hitting .60 cents per mile you put on your car after accounting for gas and taxes and wear and tear, or $10/hr. 

This experience has been a good motivator to work on other things harder, lyft/uber is really taking advantage of the poor and desperate 90% of the time. Is it really worth putting 1000 miles on your car for MAYBE $600? Think of the long term consequences of having to come up with a down payment to get a newer car to stay on the power driver bonus.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I hear Lyft reps read this forum. 

Please for the love of God, raise your rates. You're going to lose drivers.


----------



## Load & Go (Dec 16, 2015)

They are trying to keep the investors they care 0 about their drivers.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Lyft:

Give drivers that have 1,000 plus rides request filters in the app, such as Lyft passengers with minimum 4.8+ And 10 lifetime Lyft rides.

Also, show the Prime Time rate on the request.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Luber4.9 said:


> Lyft:
> 
> Give drivers that have 1,000 plus rides request filters in the app, such as Lyft passengers with minimum 4.8+ And 10 lifetime Lyft rides.
> 
> Also, show the Prime Time rate on the request.


Or how about a feature I will not accept a request over 5 minutes away.


----------



## Kcaz (Oct 8, 2015)

does anyone know if this is happening in washington dc?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Anything is possible. Remember their tag line "Cheaper fares means more riders and more riders means more more money for the drivers!"


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Though I believe it should be "Cheaper fares means more riders and more riders means more money for the rideshare company, and more the IRS has to subsidize losses.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I got text from Lyft saying they were raising rates by 10%. Thinking it was for my market Denver but it was for Boulder which is now $1,11 a mile and . 16 a min 
Im hoping that they do it Denver also an extra 10 percent would be nice


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

I hope they do 10 percent increase in Seattle. Wishful thinking.


----------

